# Prayers needed hit by rattlesnake.....



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Robert, the pastor at Berrydale baptist church was dove hunting yesterday and got hit by a 5' rattle snake twice in the leg. The sent him to Brewton's hospital and then quickly life flighted him to Pensacola for treatment. Last I heard he was not in good shape. They had to cut his leg open from knee to ankle to componsate for the swelling and he is having alot of issues with his blood pressure. 

Please pray for this individual and be on the look out for snakes when you are in the woods. 

Hope everyone has a safe hunting season this year.


----------



## missing (Nov 19, 2010)

*Prayers sent*

I heard about it this morning by a friend who was with him. Hope he does well and praying for him to get better soon.


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

Prayers sent for sure...

May the good lord be with him. :hurt:


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Will keep him in my thoughts. Please keep us updated on how he is doing.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*Dear Lord,*

*Please keep Robert, the pastor at Berrydale Baptist Church under your watchful eyes as he battles the affects from a rattle snake bite. Please guide the Doctors in their treatment application of the challenging times that this is having on Pastor Robert. Give him comfort in your presense, and provide peace for his family.*

*Amen *


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

*Prayers sent*

Thats a tough one, hope all ends up well. This crazy hot then cold weather this season has put a damper on being snake free. Everyone keep your eyes open and senses sharp.


----------



## steve-o (Jun 8, 2008)

prayers sent for a speedy recovery, in his name


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

*Prayer*

I will pray for this fine fellow.

This is a real eye opener. There has been frost on the ground and cold rain. It seems to be really late in the year for any snake. The 5' rattlesnakes have few natural enemies though. I would wager that humans and foxes are all they really have to worry about. To say that I'm going to be very careful in the next few weeks is an understatement.


----------



## Sailing_Faith (Mar 11, 2009)

Adding prayers for this pastor.

Let me say also, all this politically correct garbage aside... when you see these snakes, kill them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Tom's prayers sums it up, thanks Tom! Pray fer Brother Robert, the family, and medical staff!


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

My prayers are added.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Prayers for Pastor Robert and his family! snake boots, gaiters, chaps


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Sorry To Hear That*

Hope he pulls thru allright. There is allot of infection in every bite. The toxins kill tissue pretty quick. I got hit about 6 years ago now. Had snake boots on. Saved my butt. 

I kill EVERY poisonous snake that I see. Others are left alone. ---SAWMAN


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bad Luck 

Prayers sent good luck. I was hit 15 years ago and spent a week or so in the hospital and it took several weeks before I got back to work.


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

Sorry to hear this. Hope he recovers well. Tom about summed it up earlier.


----------



## duckhunter (Oct 8, 2007)

_ I too lift him up in prayer for peace that only comes from above, and the the LORD guides the doctors and nursing who are treating him_


----------



## seapro (Oct 3, 2007)

Speedy recovery, prayers sent.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Any word on his condition?


----------



## Allen Emmons (May 29, 2010)

Still pretty warm, snake boots everytime. Even if just checking on my area. Hope the best for him and family.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

OUCH! Prayers sent


----------



## outdoorkid (Jan 6, 2010)

I walked up on a 5 footer about a month ago on Point Washington WMA and when I spotted him he was about 4 feet away. Thank God he didn't feel threatend. I feel very lucky. My prayers will definately go out for the Pastor and his family.


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

Anyone know how the Pastor is doing. I sure had my snake boots on this afternoon. My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

He is still in CCU. Ended up giving him areund 15 bags of anti venom so far. They are moving him from CCU to PCU tonight but he seems alot better than he was yesterday. I spoke to his sister and she wanted to thank everyone for their prayers.


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad to hear that he is doing better. Keep us updated on his progress please.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I heard that he was quail hunting with Terry Gross. I have hunted with them a few times. Fine fellows all. I pray that the pastor recovers soon.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Prayers sent. Those bites are so nasty


----------



## dehook (Jul 21, 2008)

feelin' wright said:


> He is still in CCU. Ended up giving him areund 15 bags of anti venom so far. They are moving him from CCU to PCU tonight but he seems alot better than he was yesterday. I spoke to his sister and she wanted to thank everyone for their prayers.


 Thanks for the update. Still praying!


----------



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Bump! We all wish the Preacher a speedy recovery. God Speed Sir


----------

